# html-seite anzeigen!



## Grunge (19. Mai 2003)

hi leute ich bins mal wieder!!!

folgende ich habe beispiels weise einen html-code in einer multiline textbox

wenn ich nun zum beispiel F5 drücke soll die Seite angezeigt werden so wie sie im internet auch zu sehen wäre.. wie mache ich das?????

THX  schonmal!


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Mai 2003)

Erstmal müsstest Du den HTML-Code irgendwo (möglicherweise im Anwendungsverzeichnis selbst) temporär speichern, damit der Code als Datei vorliegt. Und dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du holst Dir die "Microsoft Internet Controls 6.0" als Komponenten in Dein Projekt und bindest den Internet Explorer selbst als Steuerelement in einem Formular ein. Dann musst Du nur noch mit der Navigate-Methode davon Deine gerade gespeicherte Datei öffnen.
2. Du bindest Die API-Funktion ShellExecute in Deinem Projekt ein und rufst die gespeicherte Datei direkt auf. Dabei wird die Datei mit dem Standardbrowser geöffnet.

Letzteres könnte allerdings etwas komplizierter werden, wenn die Datei nach dem Anzeigen wieder gelöscht werden soll. Da wäre es besser, wenn alles in Deinem Projekt gekapselt wäre.


----------



## Grunge (20. Mai 2003)

Toll...das war jetzt zwar sicherlich für manche leute sehr hilfreich...hmm...gibts da kein tut irgendwo????


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Mai 2003)

Naja, wenn es darum geht, Textdateien zu speichern - das hatten wir hier schon öfters, beispielsweise hier.
Und ShellExecute haben wir auch schon mehrmals besprochen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=75737

Das müsstest Du jetzt nur noch beides kombinieren, was allerdings nicht sonderlich schwer sein dürfte.


----------



## Grunge (20. Mai 2003)

werdsch mal probieren bei probs meldsch mich wieder,gell?


----------



## DrY (15. August 2003)

hi leute, is echt nett hier bei euch!

ich habe vor eine internetseite in einem eigenen fenster (über mdi) zu öffnen aber leider hab ich keine ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll...
könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

mfg 
DrY


----------

